# unusual dreams



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

I normally dream about sex very rarely, maybe once every two or three months. For some reason I have started having very graphic sex dreams every single night, sometimes multiple dreams in the same night. It started about a week ago, and the dreams always involve us and one or more other people. I'm not complaining, it's always been hot and awesome, but I am starting to really wonder what is going on here. I haven't been exceptionally horny or frustrated, we've had sex less than I'd like but that's not unusual. I haven't changed my diet, I'm taking the same drugs, vitamins, and minerals. None of my habits have changed in any significant way. It just does not make any kind of sense to me why I would suddenly start dreaming about these things every night. As much as I'm enjoying it I am becoming concerned.
I did some research but all I could find that didn't seem like new age BS was stuff about recurring dreams where a dream gets repeated. But these dreams aren't repeats, each one has been distinctly different in various ways. The only commonality between them is their graphic nature and there is always at least one other person involved. 
Anyone have ideas about what's up with this? Has it ever happened to anyone else before? Google is not at all helpful on this topic.


----------



## Jen S (Nov 10, 2011)

ren said:


> I normally dream about sex very rarely, maybe once every two or three months. For some reason I have started having very graphic sex dreams every single night, sometimes multiple dreams in the same night. It started about a week ago, and the dreams always involve us and one or more other people. I'm not complaining, it's always been hot and awesome, but I am starting to really wonder what is going on here. I haven't been exceptionally horny or frustrated, we've had sex less than I'd like but that's not unusual. I haven't changed my diet, I'm taking the same drugs, vitamins, and minerals. None of my habits have changed in any significant way. It just does not make any kind of sense to me why I would suddenly start dreaming about these things every night. As much as I'm enjoying it I am becoming concerned.
> I did some research but all I could find that didn't seem like new age BS was stuff about recurring dreams where a dream gets repeated. But these dreams aren't repeats, each one has been distinctly different in various ways. The only commonality between them is their graphic nature and there is always at least one other person involved.
> Anyone have ideas about what's up with this? Has it ever happened to anyone else before? Google is not at all helpful on this topic.


This happened to me about three months ago. I was also touching myself some at the same time in my sleep. My husband was concerned about it and we talked about it finally. It led to some more problems given other issues we've had, but that's not relevant. I don't know why those happened to me, but they stopped about 5 weeks ago and haven't come back. One thing I did was quit birth control so maybe it was hormonal, but I quit that months before the dreams so who knows?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you been watching naughty movies that have what your dreams are made up of now?

Cause I sometimes dream what I see during the day.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Have you been watching naughty movies that have what your dreams are made up of now?
> 
> Cause I sometimes dream what I see during the day.


No more so than usual. I think I've watched about 10 minutes of porn total in the past two weeks.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Could it be that you are waking up earlier or going to bed at a different time? People dream every night, but often don't remember their dreams if they don't wake up during the end of their REM cycle. It could be that you always have dreams like this, but you are just now recalling them because you are waking up at the tail end of the REM cycle.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Stop trying to make sense of dreams. It is you sub-consious purging your brain of "stuff". Most of it doesn't carry over into reality.

Just enjoy that "Holy S***" feeling you wake up with. It beats the hell out of falling dreams or showing up to work naked.......


----------

